#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-28
<DelphiWorld> Salu
#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-29
<Guest2857> hey
<Off> hey
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-22
<obounaim> Good morning everybody
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-24
<obounaim> Hi everybody.
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-25
<obounaim> Hello Algerian Ubuntu developer.
<web4dz> <obounaim> hello
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-26
<web4dz> happy 3id every one :)
<obounaim> Saha aidkoum
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-27
<obounaim> Salam alaikom
<web4dz> <obounaim>  wa3likom salam
<web4dz> <obounaim>  ma t3ayich ro7ek li rahom online hna wa7ed mayrepondi :p
<Off> We are only bots.
<Off> We feel shy when humains are around.
<web4dz> <Off> hello
<web4dz> :p
<Off> So we try to keep it quiet.
<web4dz> <Off>
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-28
<ButterflyOfFire> Saha aidkoum
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-24
<k2hsys> Salam lequipe
<k2hsys> vous n'etes pas nombreux à ce que je vois sur ce canal
<k2hsys> pb enorme sur le site http://ubuntu-algerie.org/
<k2hsys> je ne sais pas qui le gére mais, c'est mal foutu les GA
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-26
<antar> Hi
<antar> off
<antar> Off
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-27
<shel3over> Off, ping me when u log :)
<Off> shel3over: ping
<shel3over> hi Off  :)
<Off> hi
<shel3over> kach news ?
<Off> je ne suis plus trop à jour
<Off> je reste ici juste pour modérer le salon et parler au gens qui veulent un peu d'aide
<Off> malgrès le fait qu'il n'y ait plus personne.
<shel3over> Off, yep :/ IRC zad ra7 fiha m3a facebook :/
<shel3over> its the coding time :)
<shel3over> good night Off
<Off> 'nighty
#ubuntu-dz 2014-10-21
<NU1L> Salam (-:
#ubuntu-dz 2016-10-29
<Avenzoar> nobody in here --'
